# [w] Csm [h] Ig, Sm/sw



## OGSandwich (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey Guys,

I was able to do a few trades and gain a good starter force for my Iron Warriors. 
Still need a few things though (see list below) Trades Only

WANTS

Iron Warrior CSMs or the upgrade sprues
Terminators 
Plague Marines
Havoc Squads
Land Raiders
Rhinos
Defiler
Vindicators

PM if you have things that aren't listed - the more the merrier!


HAVES

_Space Marines / Space Wolves
_
12 Blood Claws - Assembled and Bare 
2 Scouts (Flamer & Missile Launcher) - Primed White 
20 Grey Hunters - Painted 
8 Space Marines - Assembled and Bare 
1 Attack Bike w/ Heavy Bolter - Painted 
Blood Claws Bike Pack (3) - Primed White 
Long Fangs aka Devastators - Primed White 
9 Assault Marines - 8 Primed White, 1 Assembled and Bare 
Mk1 Veteran Squad - 4 Painted, 1 Primed White ( 2 of the models need arms glued back on)
1 Rune Priest - Painted 
1 Logan Grimnar - Painted 
1 Ragnar Blackmane - Primed White 

_Imperial Guard *
_
29 Catachan Infantry (some w/ Tau and Space Marine conversions) - Assembled and Bare, all except 1 
6 Cadian Special Weapons (metal w/ 4 Meltas, 2 Plasmas) - 5 Primed Black, 1 Painted 
2 Standard Bearers (metal) - 1 Primed Black, 1 Painted 
2 Voxcasters (metal) - 1 Primed Black, 1 Bare 
3 Medics (metal) - 2 Primed Black, 1 bare 
2 Company Commanders (metal) - 1 Primed Black, 1 Bare
1 Wounded Trooper (metal) - Painted 
2 Catachan Officers (metal Powersword/Plasma Pistol, Powerfist/Laspistol) - Bare 
3 Cadian Officers (metal Powersword/Plasma, Chainsword/Boltpistol, Powerfist/Laspistol) - 2 Primed Black, 1 Painted
3 Ratlings - 2 Primed Black, 1 Painted 
2 Cadian Snipers - Painted 
1 Nork Deddog - Primed Black 
1 Ogryn - Primed Black (Needs arm glued back on)
4 Stormtroopers (metal 2 Hellguns, Plasma, Melta) - Painted 
12 Kasrkin (metal Sarge, Flamer, Grenade Launcher, Plasma, Melta) - Painted 
1 Heavy Bolter Heavy Weapon Team - Painted 
3 Lascannon Heavy Weapon Teams - 1 Painted, 2 Assembled and Bare 
1 Chimera - Painted 
2 Chimeras (Broken - 1 w/ no turrent and treads, 1 with broken multi-laser turrent) - 1 Painted, 1 Assembled and Bare 
3 Sentinels w/ Autocannons - 2 Painted, 1 Assembled and Bare 

*Most models would need to be striped as the paint job is subpar

Thanks for looking,

OG


----------

